# Configuring DA 9070 for 10 Speed



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

Argh!! I'm trying to upgrade from UI2 (6770) to DA 9070. I just got the DA 9070 components. I feel like I did my research ahead of time. When I ordered this stuff a couple of months ago, the Shimano site listed the DA 9070 components as being "10 speed and 11 speed compatible." (It now says only "11 speed compatible.")

I've got the DA 9070 components them wired up on the table and hooked up to the PC through the configuration software (SM-PCE1).

If I hook up all the DA 9070 stuff (including the new shifters), the customization tools in the SM-PCE1 software for the shifters & RD do not appear to make any allowance to switch the configuration from 11 sp to 10 sp. Am I missing something? Is there a function in the software that I'm missing?

Online, various posts seem to suggest that, yes, the DA 9070 can be made to work with 10 speed, but the key is that you need to use the 10 sp shifters (i.e., the old UI2 6770 stuff). OK, I hook those up (through the new junction box, of course), the software will recognize the shifters, I've updated the firmware, BUT IT'S STILL SHIFTING FOR 11 SPEED! And there's still no way to set it back to 10 speed.

All the stuff I have here is e-tube. This is making no sense. 

*Help. What do I need to do to get this to to work as 10 sp?
*
(and in case you're asking "why" ... it's becuase I've got 10 speed cassettes, whees, etc. and I don't want to change.)


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Removing one cog from the 11 speed cassette to make it fit on a ten speed hubhs been done by a posters.
I think that's as close as you're going to get unfortunately.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

The way it was explained to me was to simply connect the new derailleurs to the existing set-up. Not sure if the new junction box is hindering your results. Keep us posted, I'm interested in upgrading this route as well.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

carbonLORD said:


> connect the new derailleurs to the existing set-up


See cutAussie's thread on mix and match Di2.
He connected 9070 derailleurs to Ultegra levers and they shift in 11 speed mode.


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

I believe to get 10 speed you would need Ultegra Di2 front and rear mechs and the Dura Ace 9070 Di2 shifters. In actual fact I am certain of that.


----------

